# Matching an existing cabinet door



## hellosf (Jan 13, 2014)

I was wondering what type of bit or bits would allow a match to the following cabinet door moulding. 

Photos attached. Advice and or guidance are much appreciated.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure someone will come along and give you some advice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks to me like a bullnose bit and a cove bit. External Bullnose Bits — Full Radius - Lee Valley Tools
Cove Bits - Lee Valley Tools

Unfortunately you didn't take the time to fill out your profile so that I know what tools and experience you have to work with so I'm not sure how I should suggest you go about creating the pieces you need.


----------



## hellosf (Jan 13, 2014)

Chuck, Thanks for your reply, I will check out your suggested link and update the details of my profile. 

I am not a complete newbie but have limited experience with cabinetry. A friend has been helping with a few changes to existing cabinets. We finished the boxes,drawers and doors, but need add trim and paint.

Best, Shane


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Shane.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hellosf

Looks like off the rack molding will do the job ( 1/2" cove and 1/2" round over ) some pin nails and glue and you will have it done.


===



hellosf said:


> I was wondering what type of bit or bits would allow a match to the following cabinet door moulding.
> 
> Photos attached. Advice and or guidance are much appreciated.


----------

